# orijen or Victor



## ldmpku (Jul 5, 2021)

Hi guys, my 4month pup is good at both orijen puppy(25%) and Victor hi pro(75%). My original plan was to switch her to Orijen. But she is so good at both and only shows limited better taste from Orijen. How do you compare those two foods? They both work for my pup and no allergy occurs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've always liked Victor. It's a good food. It's affordable. You might look at Naure's Logic. I hear good things from working people about that.


----------



## ldmpku (Jul 5, 2021)

Jax08 said:


> I've always liked Victor. It's a good food. It's affordable. You might look at Naure's Logic. I hear good things from working people about that.


Yes, that's why I am hesitating now. If Orijen makes no difference, why not save the money for more toys and training tools? I have a long list to purchase from Klimb, Kuranda to car crates solutions.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

yea so you can make your own platforms, buy a less expensive bed but invest in a ruffland crate for sure and a good ecollar. You don't need to go crazy buying equipment. but nutrition is not replaceable.


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

Not the end all, be all, but this may help you to make your decision.






Victor vs. Orijen | Pet Food Brand Comparison | PawDiet







www.pawdiet.com


----------



## ldmpku (Jul 5, 2021)

Rabidwolfie said:


> Not the end all, be all, but this may help you to make your decision.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s really hard to interpret what’s behind numbers.


----------



## ldmpku (Jul 5, 2021)

Jax08 said:


> yea so you can make your own platforms, buy a less expensive bed but invest in a ruffland crate for sure and a good ecollar. You don't need to go crazy buying equipment. but nutrition is not replaceable.


Ah I have no intention to save from nutrients. Im using a large storage box from Home Depot as the platform now!


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

It can be a little tricky. It's mostly figuring out what stat is important to you and using that comparison as one of many resources to make your decision.

Personally, I like Victor. I feed my boy the Professional (purple bag) and my boy has been doing great on it. I have not tried Orijen because I have not seen the need to, but I have not heard anything bad about it. If you already feed one or the other and you don't have any problems, there's no real need to switch. 

But go with what works best for your pup.


----------



## ldmpku (Jul 5, 2021)

Rabidwolfie said:


> It can be a little tricky. It's mostly figuring out what stat is important to you and using that comparison as one of many resources to make your decision.
> 
> Personally, I like Victor. I feed my boy the Professional (purple bag) and my boy has been doing great on it. I have not tried Orijen because I have not seen the need to, but I have not heard anything bad about it. If you already feed one or the other and you don't have any problems, there's no real need to switch.
> 
> But go with what works best for your pup.


Thanks! What works is the best.


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

I feed Orijen to my dog and he is very healthy and high energy. I do plan to switch him to raw diet soon tho


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

We've done both and feel comfortable with either. Our girl got tired of Victor pro, it is also what her breeder used. We tried Merrick, Orijen, and now feed Inukshuk it's higher calories per cup and she likes it better. 

Best advice I got on here: Feed the best food your dog will eat that you can afford.


----------



## ldmpku (Jul 5, 2021)

drparker151 said:


> We've done both and feel comfortable with either. Our girl got tired of Victor pro, it is also what her breeder used. We tried Merrick, Orijen, and now feed Inukshuk it's higher calories per cup and she likes it better.
> 
> Best advice I got on here: Feed the best food your dog will eat that you can afford.


That’s my strategy with my other older dog for the past 4yrs. Feeding the most expansive that works. For the new pup, I decided to start low and she does fine with Victor Hi Pro for now. Reserving upgrade for future need.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lower price doesn't equal lower quality. At one time, Victor was one of the best on the market because of the ingredients and the vitamin pack they used. Don't get caught up in all the hype of grain free expensive food being the end all. I would switch to a commercial raw before I went with that.


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

One of the things I like about Victor (I used to feed Hi-Pro and went to Professional because I think the fish was bothering my boy) is that is has meat protein from a variety of sources rather than JUST beef or JUST chicken. Thankfully Sutter Cain does not have any sensitive stomach issues, or at least doesn't on Victor, and you STILL can't beat the price for the quality (at least in my area).

I've looked at much more expensive kibbles (not ready to do full raw) and every time I hear of something that's supposed to be better, I look into it because I want to make sure my baby is happy and healthy. As of so far, I haven't found anything easily accessible that I think would suit him better than his current food. But I AM constantly on the look out.

That said, I also know that my circumstances are not universal. Each dog in an individual and some do better on different foods. When the forum members say "Feed the dog in front of you" that's exactly what they mean. Feed what works best for your dog that you can afford, not what works best for everyone else.


----------



## ldmpku (Jul 5, 2021)

Especially these days, big companies pay more to Learn customers’ behavior associated with their marketing strategies. Vague information is probably intended.


----------



## ldmpku (Jul 5, 2021)

Jax08 said:


> yea so you can make your own platforms, buy a less expensive bed but invest in a ruffland crate for sure and a good ecollar. You don't need to go crazy buying equipment. but nutrition is not replaceable.


I remember you shared a link somewhere to purchase ruffians crate from a retailer. But I can’t find it. Do you mind sharing it again?


----------

